# 15 UK applicants (IAPLC)



## Ian Holdich

I know Stu has posted this in Luis's thread, but it deserves it's own thread.

http://en.iaplc.com/results12/index.html


So, we have 15 applicants this year...well done to all that have entered!


----------



## Ady34

surprised theres only 15, but it is an improvement!
As ian said, congrats to those who have entered and good luck.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## spyder

Good luck to all UK entrants. A few more years practice and I might throw one in myself.


----------



## sr20det

Good luck all


----------



## awtong

Good luck to the UK entrants.

Maybe one day I will be at a level to enter ...

Andy


----------



## ghostsword

Good luck to all indeed. 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Stu Worrall

I got into the 200! Whoop! Have spotted aquadreams and viktors so far but it's still downloading due to busy servers.


----------



## George Farmer

Well done mate!

I can't even get the site up due to busy servers.


----------



## Ian Holdich

well done Stu...it tooooooooo slow (yet again).


----------



## macek.g

http://www.slideshare.net/AquaA3/top-20 ... from=embed

167


----------



## Ady34

Wow, the standard is sooo high. Congrats to those in the top 200, great achievement.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

well done to everyone who entered!
highest one i recognize is 48 - aqua
151 stu?
176 mark
victor 117?

great results guys, very well done


----------



## Ady34

These arnt ordered results yet are they? I think this is down to internet vote now?


----------



## greenink

Here's a link to the 25mb PDF - I've downloaded and saved in dropbox (nicer).

If anyone wants to use dropbox (I use it for hosting all my image files, for example - it's amazing  ) can you use this link http://db.tt/T0iHqkR and then you and I will both get even more space!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Great news Stu and Mark...
I am in as well and very happy   
I wish they were ordered results    Good luck to make it to 100 guys. The standard jumped yet higher as it looks.


----------



## Ady34

Which one is yous Ed?
And as you said good luck to all on even top 100 placements.
Is there a list of the 200+ placements or does it just get released after?
Cheers,
Ady.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

.....  8) ..... Tank number edited due to rules.


----------



## Ady34

Wow, its an absolute beaut


----------



## Iain Sutherland

aah, ok. when does the vote finish?

Ed, dont think ive seen yours before...  Did you have a journal for it? looks sweeeet!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Thanks a lot.
I am sure you did Iain  Its 2 years old journal, just looks a bit different from last update.
Search for Four Seasons. And you even have some plants from it


----------



## ghostsword

Awesome..


----------



## BigTom

Some amazing entries there. I hope some of the more naturalistic ones get placed well and it isn't all mountain ranges and hobbit trees in the top spots.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Congratulations guys, absolutely stunning work.

I am not sure if anyone noticed, but number 17 looks distinctively like 2 dragons fighting.

One rearing up and the other swooping low from the left.

Mindblowing.


----------



## viktorlantos

There's a nice gallery on facebook also, in a nice resolution.

http://www.facebook.com/greenaqua#!/med ... 018&type=1

Congratulations to all entrants and the ones who selected to the top 200.  

I see there Aquadream's tank too. Well done mate just like the other UKAPS members. Mark, Ed, Stu, etc   

Some crazy tanks there for sure. 
We dropped in 4 tanks this year and 3 landed in the top 200. 

 

watch out for the new policy:



> [Voting Policy & Guidelines]  (English)·Don't do any act of hindering the fair judgment, such as urging other participants to cast a vote on a particular layout, or revealing the information of creator(s) of top 200 layouts.·Don't assign/transfer the voting rights to others.·Aqua Design Amano Co., Ltd. reserves the right to make the vote void, if we find any fraud.·Regardless of the printed media or digital form, reproduction, reprint and redistribution of layout pictures are NOT allowed. ·Aqua Design Amano Co., Ltd. reserves the copyright of layouts sent to IAPLC 2012.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Congrats Victor. I will edit the post where i revealed mine    But anyway other tanks get recognised by members.
Its an odd system this year. Interesting to see how it will end up in the end.


----------



## Eboeagles

As usual some amazing scapes to aspire to! Congrats to everyone who entered and rated in the top 200.

For us mere mortals we can live through you guys vicariously and but dream!


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot.
> I am sure you did Iain  Its 2 years old journal, just looks a bit different from last update.
> Search for Four Seasons. And you even have some plants from it



tank was great start to finish, didnt recognise the submitted pic.  How come you never entered this tank before now?
plants were in great health too ed  



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> There's a nice gallery on facebook also, in a nice resolution.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/greenaqua#!/med ... 018&type=1
> 
> Congratulations to all entrants and the ones who selected to the top 200.
> I see there Aquadream's tank too. Well done mate just like the other UKAPS members. Mark, Ed, Stu, etc
> Some crazy tanks there for sure.
> We dropped in 4 tanks this year and 3 landed in the top 200.



Hey viktor, submitted pic of asian spirit was great, which were your other tanks?
Havent seen you about for a while, hope all is well.


----------



## BigTom

Having had another look, the ones that have really caught my eye are some of the rock scapes -


----------



## ghostsword

I have not managed to get into the page yet.. Will check it out tonight..


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Iain Sutherland

not my favorites but am impressed with how effective these 2 are

very much a marine feel




soo realistic


----------



## BigTom

Yeah, both of those stuck out to me too Iain. Not usually a fan of those landscape style scapes, but have to admire how well constructed that jungle is.


----------



## George Farmer

Incredible! 

Looks like the standard has taken a big leap this year and great to see some more naturalistic-style layouts that look like they could actually exist underwater with fish.   

Congrats to Georgi, Ed, Stu and Viktor (and any other UKAPS members I've missed)!


----------



## ghostsword

The page is so slow.. damm, I could not see any scape yet...


----------



## BigTom

ghostsword said:
			
		

> The page is so slow.. damm, I could not see any scape yet...



Use the FB page - http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 018&type=1


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Woah! Some jaw dropping tanks. Unbelievable.


----------



## ghostsword

Just managed to download the pdf, there are some amazing scapes there.. 

But again, a lot of copies, that is disappointing...


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Well basically all has been done already  Its very difficult to make something completely new now. I like 95 very much because of that void in front. I have been thinking about this idea very long time. Damn its executed now  
Will probably vote for that one. Other than that it is very difficult to choose any.


----------



## Ian Holdich

now to the very 'eurovision' style voting...


well done to the UKAPS crew breaking the top 200, Mark, Ed, Vik, Stu, and well done to those not breaking the 200.


----------



## Ian Holdich

i'll just add, i have had a good look over all of these and there is a fair few copies from previous years...there are some awesome scapes, but there is plenty in there that have been done before, and the gimmick scape's remain.


----------



## Stu Worrall

thanks for the congrats from peeps and congrats to everyone else who entered inc Ed, Mark, Viktor and aquadreams (sorry if i missed anyone).  We need to get more uk entries next year  

Having had a look through tonight when I could actually download the pdf there are some stunners in there and it will take me a while to decide which ones to vote for.


----------



## Aquadream

Cheers for all that got in the top 200 and for those that will next year.
I almost made up my mind about my winners, but will think a bit before casting vote.


----------



## ghostsword

I also know what to vote for, some tanks I know personally so I know that the picture isn't photoshop.  in fact the picture does not do justice to the tank.

There some amazing scapes there, and great inspirations indeed.

I do think that this new way if voting is exciting, we get to vote for what we like. 

Will be a controversial vote, over 2000 entrants, many will be there to cast the votes for their friends, so maybe some surprises about the winner.

I personally did not like the ones with prints at the back, the "turkish" style, but obviously the judges did. The floating islands are also a bit of deja vu. 

My favorite is the jungle with what looks like trees, that is without a doubt the best for me, would love to know how they did the trees. Really good. 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## sr20det

Good luck to all, just downloaded, and some stunning tanks


----------



## Aquadream

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I also know what to vote for, some tanks I know personally so I know that the picture isn't photoshop.  in fact the picture does not do justice to the tank.
> 
> There some amazing scapes there, and great inspirations indeed.
> 
> I do think that this new way if voting is exciting, we get to vote for what we like.
> 
> Will be a controversial vote, over 2000 entrants, many will be there to cast the votes for their friends, so maybe some surprises about the winner.
> 
> I personally did not like the ones with prints at the back, the "turkish" style, but obviously the judges did. The floating islands are also a bit of deja vu.
> 
> My favorite is the jungle with what looks like trees, that is without a doubt the best for me, would love to know how they did the trees. Really good.
> +1 on the "turkish" style and the floating rocks.
> If you are talking about #159 it is my favourite to. Real masterpiece. I don't know who made it, but i hope he wins.
> 
> 
> ___________________________
> Luis
> @ghostsword


----------



## BigTom

Quite intrigued by this one, anyone know what the moss/algae is?


----------



## Ian Holdich

i think it is algae Tom, well spotted. You can tell on the main branch just on the left of the center of the pic.


----------



## Mark Evans

There's some awesome tanks. The level is so much better this year. 

I dont hold much hope, but with my tank being heavily featured in the new Tropica catalogue, i'm not too fussed about an ADA result


----------



## Aquadream

BigTom said:
			
		

> Quite intrigued by this one, anyone know what the moss/algae is?


Cladophora. And by the way is quite difficult to make scape with Cladophora and other plants, keeping them from outcompeting the algae.


----------



## Ady34

My personal opinion, why not just use moss, algae is not cool...even if it is a difficult skill to grow it alongside healthy plants too! I suppose its different though, and alongside the ADA advertising bottom right may stand him/her in good stead


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Ady34 said:
			
		

> My personal opinion, why not just use moss, algae is not cool...even if it is a difficult skill to grow it alongside healthy plants too! I suppose its different though, and alongside the ADA advertising bottom right may stand him/her in good stead



I imagine keeping both algae and plants well would show/require a good level of skill. Just someone thinking outside the cuboid I suppose.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> There's some awesome tanks. The level is so much better this year.
> 
> I dont hold much hope, but with my tank being heavily featured in the new Tropica catalogue, i'm not too fussed about an ADA result



Which one is it mark? Pages? Ive got the tropica catalouge. The whole thing looks fantastic.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

The names are written over the tanks Nathaniel. It has to be new catalog. Cover picture is also from Marks tank.
There are also Dans, Tonys and my tanks featured together with the videos online. Whole thing happened thanks to Mark.


----------



## clonitza

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> There's some awesome tanks. The level is so much better this year.



True to that, some amazing one from you guys. Glad to see the finished scapes photos early. 
Congrats to UKAPS for qualifying  in the 2nd round.

Not really into the ones with posters in the back but Amano knows why he selected them. 

Since I'm not voting this year here's my fav:





Mike


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> The names are written over the tanks Nathaniel. It has to be new catalog. Cover picture is also from Marks tank.
> There are also Dans, Tonys and my tanks featured together with the videos online. Whole thing happened thanks to Mark.



Think Ive got an old one haha  thought something was a miss. 

Sorry


----------



## ghostsword

I also like that tank with the shards, but it does look like a photoshot montage.. So not real for me..  

Now about the new Tropica Catalogue.. where can I get one?  And signed by the UK masters please..


----------



## Morgan Freeman

clonitza said:
			
		

> Mark Evans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's some awesome tanks. The level is so much better this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True to that, some amazing one from you guys. Glad to see the finished scapes photos early.
> Congrats to UKAPS for qualifying  in the 2nd round.
> 
> Not really into the ones with posters in the back but Amano knows why he selected them.
> 
> Since I'm not voting this year here's my fav:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...


I like it but not the way the image is captured. Hardly a representative picture.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

This work is interesting but is similar to last years winning work and it really hurts my eyes when i look at it 
The hobby has proggressed so fast, look at the 2005-2006 for example. Almost any of todays Top 200 could have won you grand prize back then. Amazing.
Hard decision to choose the favourites and really curious how the new voting system will perform.


----------



## greenink

The hi res photos are now quite easy to see (better quality than the Facebook ones):

http://www.adana.co.jp/iaplc2012/en/top200vote/

This is the one I'd like most in my house





amazing!


----------



## HarryRobinson

mikeappleby said:
			
		

> The hi res photos are now quite easy to see (better quality than the Facebook ones):
> 
> http://www.adana.co.jp/iaplc2012/en/top200vote/
> 
> This is the one I'd like most in my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing!



 WOW!


----------



## Tim Harrison

mikeappleby said:
			
		

> The hi res photos are now quite easy to see (better quality than the Facebook ones):
> 
> http://www.adana.co.jp/iaplc2012/en/top200vote/
> 
> This is the one I'd like most in my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing!



Good post thanks, especially for Luddites like me who have been struggling all week trying to download viewable images.


----------



## Ady34

mikeappleby said:
			
		

> The hi res photos are now quite easy to see (better quality than the Facebook ones):
> 
> http://www.adana.co.jp/iaplc2012/en/top200vote/
> 
> This is the one I'd like most in my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing!


Just cast my votes...wow that was tough to choose only three.
Mike, i agree with you, that scape is awesome, and the capture is perfect to me with the fish all in exactly the right places. There is something for everyone within it somewhere, it ticks all the boxes and i just dont get bored of looking at it. Its just an incredible example of what can be achieved....amazing.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Ady34 said:
			
		

> mikeappleby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hi res photos are now quite easy to see (better quality than the Facebook ones):
> 
> http://www.adana.co.jp/iaplc2012/en/top200vote/
> 
> This is the one I'd like most in my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Just cast my votes...wow that was tough to choose only three.
> Mike, i agree with you, that scape is awesome, and the capture is perfect to me with the fish all in exactly the right places. There is something for everyone within it somewhere, it ticks all the boxes and i just dont get bored of looking at it. Its just an incredible example of what can be achieved....amazing.
Click to expand...


I wholeheartly second that motion...there is no denying the skill and attention to detail involved in creating that scape, however, personally I find the path through the off central vista thingy a little over used and tired. But then again I wouldn't say no to a custom rescape


----------



## Ady34

Troi said:
			
		

> I wholeheartly second that motion...there is no denying the skill and attention to detail involved in creating that scape, however, personally I find the path through the off central vista thingy a little over used and tired. But then again I wouldn't say no to a custom rescape


yeah, i know what you mean, there are a lot of repeated ideas in many of the scapes...much like the upright tree stumps etc, i forgave this on as it was executed so well, wasnt a garish white sand which made it a little more plausible, and everything else was also so good. That and the fact that the pathway will most likely only be there to show the scapers ability to use it in adding a great sense of depth ticking that box as well as the exceptional plant health box, detailed plant trimming techniques, great plant species choices, plant colours used to highlight brighter and more shaded areas etc etc etc....love the fish choices too, the pencilfish are cool, and theres even a couple of my favoured marbled hatchetets sitting up there in the canopy (as there are too in another scape i like a lot in the top 200   ) Theres a nice shoal of fish, and some statement fish in the form of Denisonii barbs too. Shrimp box also ticked, blah blah blah, sorry for going on...i do like this one.....  
Custom rescape would be nice   
Ady.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Wow...I had no idea there were so many criteria, thanks for the insight, there certainly seems more to this competition malarkey than meets the eye, but then again if it was that simple everyone would be doing it. I'd be interested to know more. Can you point me in the right direction, are there any links etc that you recommend?


----------



## Ady34

Troi said:
			
		

> Wow...I had no idea there were so many criteria, thanks for the insight, there certainly seems more to this competition malarkey than meets the eye, but then again if it was that simple everyone would be doing it. I'd be interested to know more. Can you point me in the right direction, are there any links etc that you recommend?


holy cow, i flatter to deceive...thats all the mumbo jumbo that goes on in my head, i really have no idea what the judges will be looking at or for, thats just what stands out to me......sometimes you just look at something and like it, then ask yourself why you like it, my reasons will most likely be different to the next person, and wildly different from a judges perspective.  
As a side, if i had to critique that scape i would prefer it if the sand pathway didnt sweep across the right foreground and either stopped at the front central point of the tank or swept to the left foreground. This would enhance the depth of focus i think....but hey, again thats just me.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## BigTom

Just noticed the 'popular' vote was now up for anyone to vote in - one of two familiar tanks seem to be doing well!

http://en.iaplc.com/results12/popular_vote/


----------

